# can i over feed my baby p's



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

hi i bought 12 baby reds about 3 weeks ago less than half inch long,
at first i was feeding them freeze dried bloodworm and cichlid flakes 3 times a day but always seemed to beg for food ,then i lost one red so i upped the feeding to 4 times a day but still lost 2 more reds the week after 
so now im left with 9 when i really wanted to grow out 10 and its still very early days yet
anyways yesterday was the final straw when i saw them take the 3rd out so i went straight down the fish shop and bought 5 lemon tetras about 2" as dithers and bought a pack of frzen bloodworm cubes and some brineshrimp cubes
first of all i tried the brineshrimp but they didnt seem to like it at all so later i gave them a bloodworm cube and they devoured it at once and a little later on they were swimming around like balloons lol nearly at bursting point (is this ok?)
could it be that ive been loosing fish because the flakes do nothing for them? and is it ok to give them a main diet of bloodworm?(theve had 2 cubes today and eaten every little bit
thanks all for reading


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

reds at that size are ver canabalistic...you should expect casualties at that size/age no matter what...id say your feeding times are good but like i say the smaller they are the more casualties you should expect!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I also got 4 1.5" reds a month ago. Based on the posts and articles I read here I made it a point to keep them well fed all the time. I fed them peeled big shrimp and unpeeled baby shrimp with head removed. They really loved that stuff. Their appetite was enormous at that size and they actually hit dropped food vigorously even when their bellies appeared to be bulging out. Just make sure that no leftovers stay in the tank for too long.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I would keep a close eye on if they are eating everything so the tank doesnt get trashed.

I have had the best luck feeding baby Ps bloodworms and shrimp. I gave them night crawlers too. One of the funniest moments keeping Ps, they would have a tug-o-war with the worm. One would get ahold of it and take off with it. This little ass P with a 6" worm streaming behind him. Wish I had video of it. Once they get close to 2" I do away with the bloodworms and start feeding them floating pellets instead.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't over feed your piranha. Piranha can eat lots expecially at that size and age, thier don't know how to get full. you some feed them some good amout of food every day 3 time a day.

Small piranha are very canabalistic...keep your temp low 74-76f. don't be suprise if you find some fin nip, eating and killing each other.

keep your temp low, keep them well fed, good qaulity water and ph, lots of room to swim and hiding space to avoid deaf in your tank. But again piranha are very unpredictable, you never know what and when it going to happen.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Pay more attentions on your water quality. Do more and frequent water change! A daily 10-15% W/C will help you a lot.

There is nowhere to hide in a tank when they want to kill each other. I would move out all decors to keep an even condition. Lots of aggressions are based on territory wars.


----------

